# WTB fisher 7169 push plates



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking for 7169 push plates for a 2004 chevy 2500. Also if any one has the truck side wiring? Was thinking new for wiring but if someone has close to new that would work. Taking off blizzard 810 and putting on an extra xls. I have controller. I'm in ct so something within 120 miles or so, shipping would probably be pricey. Thanx


----------



## AUDIous (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 99 Silverado 2500 that I am taking apart soon that has wiring and push plates on it. Fisher ematch says the push plates are 7169 or 7161. The wiring is the old two plug relay style and it doesn't look great but it did work this past winter. I'm in union ct. I will hopefully start taking the truck apart next weekend. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

leigh said:


> Looking for 7169 push plates for a 2004 chevy 2500. Also if any one has the truck side wiring? Was thinking new for wiring but if someone has close to new that would work. Taking off blizzard 810 and putting on an extra xls. I have controller. I'm in ct so something within 120 miles or so, shipping would probably be pricey. Tha


I sent you a message


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If staying with fleetflex isn't the Blizzard wiring the same as Fisher?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> If staying with fleetflex isn't the Blizzard wiring the same as Fisher?


Only if it's a newer Blizzard . The old 810s had different wiring. The OP didn't say but I guessing thats the situation.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes its an older 810, served me well since 2006! Thanx for replies ,got super busy,unhcp I got your pm,i'll call soon,thanx


----------

